# Any secret furry words we can ask people to know if theyre a furry?



## Leostale (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering how to ask people to know if there furry...
Is there any furry words we can ask that only  furries knows

Exampleof Scenrio:
A furry: Hey do you know what "insert furry word here" is?
suspected furry: whats "insert furry word here"? dunno
A furry: ok Nevermind just wanting if you know or not..

Conclusion: the suspected furry is not a furry.. and the furry was no discovered.. whippee!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2009)

Not that i know of Leo. and if i were to ask, i would probably just ask them outright, especialy if i had suspicions they were furry.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not that i know of Leo. and if i were to ask, i would probably just ask them outright, especialy if i had suspicions they were furry.



really but for me its to risky.. my fortune cookie told me that my greatest side will be my downfall


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> really but for me its to risky.. my fortune cookie told me that my greatest side will be my downfall



Never had a fortune cookie. and id oubt i'd believe the note in it anyway.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 21, 2009)

Are there any words that only Furries really know?

Yiff. :|


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 21, 2009)

*insert long range of curses and insults*
wha da feck is up with furries trying to be a secret cult...STOP IT, STOP IT NOW
you dont see any other freaking non-cult groups of interest doing such a thing


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 21, 2009)

Say 'Krystal' to straight/bi guys. If they get a boner, they're furry. *boner*


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> really but for me its to risky.. my fortune cookie told me that my greatest side will be my downfall



my fortune cookie said i would make something of my life. it lied.

i'm gonna be honest and say something along those lines would probably make you look crazy, Leo. unless you used a word like "yiff", there's really no word that i can think of. my best bet would be to get yourself a shirt that says "Furry". people who know what it is will know. But, if someone asks what it is, just say "Oh, Furry? it's a cool band." that's what i do.


----------



## Russ (Jun 21, 2009)

Someone in my WoW guild did something like that to indicate he is a furry. Most people in my guild (those who know of furries) figured I am one. 

Anyway I once missed an AFK check during raid because I was alttabbed. And some people were joking and saying things like "Stop looking at porn". And one of them says "What were you looking at? Fchan?".

Long story short I learned theres another furry in my guild. No idea why he didn't just tell me when he noticed I am


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

Are there stairs in your house?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Are there stairs in your house?



i think i love you.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Are there stairs in your house?


 My computer happens to be on the ground floor. Thank you very much!

And back on topic:
Ask them something about DA and what they like on that website, or say something related to FA or FAF.


----------



## paxil rose (Jun 21, 2009)

Scream "Jesus Christ free yiff" in public and see who turns around?


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 21, 2009)

When in doubt, rip off a slightly furry comic! http://www.peteristhewolf.com/adult/108.html


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Scream "Jesus Christ free yiff" in public and see who turns around?



With smiles.  Because a lot more than furries would turn around at that.

I mean--  U TROLL BACK TO 4CHAN WITH YOU BAWWWWW!

Seriously, though, there's no universal set of secret words, nor should they really matter.  Just use discretion if you decide to ask and honesty if you are asked, same as with any subject.


----------



## Kao (Jun 21, 2009)

"Are you a furry" Would probably work..


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 21, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Are there any words that *only Furries really know*?
> 
> Yiff. :|


lol no
Everyone knows that one.


----------



## Conker (Jun 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> really but for me its to risky.. my fortune cookie told me that *my greatest side will be my downfall*


You're greatest side is being a furry?

>.>


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> When in doubt, rip off a slightly furry comic! http://www.peteristhewolf.com/adult/108.html



I thought for a moment you were going to be linking to the "Furries Anonymous" shirt, which is humorous in that people seem to think it means "Furry Pride" as though "Alcoholics Anonymous" means someone takes pride in their alcoholism.


----------



## midnit (Jun 21, 2009)

Kao said:


> "Are you a furry" Would probably work..


i love furries for a long time , but didnt know they were called "furry " though it was only "animal that speak human langague " till a friend asked me if i was one and explained me it 

and i though OMG !! IS THERE REALLY THAT MUCH POEPLE LIKE ME *o*!

so " are you a furrry " dont necerally work 

you can ask : what you think of star fox char , bugs bunny , the lion king
or any popular char of the media that are furries


----------



## Myasa (Jun 21, 2009)

Tell them "you're a dick".

If they start bawwing and causing drama, it's a furry. If not, ask your parents for money to pay for your replacement teeth.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2009)

No, Leo, no.


----------



## |||||||||||||||||||| (Jun 21, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> *insert long range of curses and insults*
> wha da feck is up with furries trying to be a secret cult...STOP IT, STOP IT NOW
> you dont see any other freaking non-cult groups of interest doing such a thing



OFT


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't ever do any of that in public. It's embarrassing to everyone.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 21, 2009)

Not this again.

How about: "Hey, are you a furry?"

If they look at you like they have no clue what you're talking about, chances are the answer is no.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 21, 2009)

it's called "are you a furry? I am." 

1) they will know and be friends
2) they will reply with "wtf" then say "oh I like anthros"
3) explain what an anthro is..

if they hate furries, they're /b/... dont waste your time.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah, just ask if they are a furry. If they have no clue what you are talking about, but seem interested, explain. If they seem uncomfortable, be sure to say that you are one as well.


----------



## micolithe (Jun 22, 2009)

Ask if they have stairs in their house. You will get a very welcome response, I guarantee it!


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jun 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's called "are you a furry? I am."
> 
> 1) they will know and be friends
> 2) they will reply with "wtf" then say "oh I like anthros"
> ...


Fix't, buddy. ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2009)

|||||||||||||||||||| said:


> OFT


seems the intelligence of furs are dropping too


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 22, 2009)

micolithe said:


> Ask if they have stairs in their house. You will get a very welcome response, I guarantee it!


darkplace darkplace darkplace darkplace  darkplace darkplace darkplace darkplace


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 22, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> lol no
> Everyone knows that one.


 
Nope, not everyone knows that one, my friends didn't...

I had to... 
Explain it...
In lines...
Like this...
Only then...
Did they get...
it...

ONTOPIC: Lol, i think if we just us words like Yiff and that it would be fine, we don't need it to be universal because it's already furry specific.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 22, 2009)

There was a secret keyword that someone made up a while ago... something like "aryuafurry"

:|


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 22, 2009)

Bacu said:


> There was a secret keyword that someone made up a while ago... something like "aryuafurry"
> 
> :|



...what.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ...what.



Say it aloud.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Say it aloud.



i know. but, that makes absolutely no sense. that's like asking someone if they're gay by just saying "aryoogay?"


----------



## Bacu (Jun 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i know. but, that makes absolutely no sense. that's like asking someone if they're gay by just saying "aryoogay?"


Well, It's effective, isn't it?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 22, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Well, It's effective, isn't it?



not in the slightest, actually. he said "secret". :V secret is not "SIR. SIR! EXCUSE ME SIR, ARE YOU A FURRY? OH, YOU'RE NOT? GO F-CK MYSELF? OKAY, THANK YOU SIR."


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

?YrruF a uoy era ,ereht olleH

Just say it backwards or something.


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 22, 2009)

When I'm trying to find furries I just woof a lot and see what happens.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 22, 2009)

It seems to me that you're aiming to go up to random people and ask if they are a furry. I don't see the point in doing that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2009)

Furries, formally a fandom, now cult

thank you, I shall have more fodder to rage on you guys weekly


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Are there any words that only Furries really know?
> 
> Yiff. :|


Here noone knows what yiff is, so that would probably work for me


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 22, 2009)

Calibrius133701 said:


> Fix't, buddy. ^^



XD LOL

but seriously... all people who have had a problem with furries have all been from /b/.


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you sure? Lots of furries have problems with furries from what I can see here.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 22, 2009)

I've often asked friends what type of animal they identify them self with, works really good cause then you see if they've thought about it before or not. And if they haven't thought about it they'll do, and you suddenly have a topic to talk about. And since you're on the subject about identifying with an animal they're more open to the fact that you're a furry and stuff.. At least that's how it was for me.


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

Chessie said:


> I've often asked friends what type of animal they identify them self with, works really good cause then you see if they've thought about it before or not. And if they haven't thought about it they'll do, and you suddenly have a topic to talk about. And since you're on the subject about identifying with an animal they're more open to the fact that you're a furry and stuff.. At least that's how it was for me.


Yeah... that might work, but I ask my friend what type of animal he would be, and he answered:
He: "I would be a horse"
Me: "Oh yeah? Why?
He: "Because I would have a big cawk"
I was like... LOLWHUT???


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 22, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Yeah... that might work, but I ask my friend what type of animal he would be, and he answered:
> He: "I would be a horse"
> Me: "Oh yeah? Why?
> He: "Because I would have a big cawk"
> I was like... LOLWHUT???



LOL he turned out to be a bigger furfag than you?


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> LOL he turned out to be a bigger furfag than you?


Uh, no... He is not a furry... He is just obsessed with his dick...


----------



## -m- (Jun 23, 2009)

Make sure you ask 
*Do you have stairs in your house?*

remember the answer is 
*Yes, I am protected!*


try it


----------



## |-|Lavito|-| (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello I've been a furry for a while now and im only 11 but i know the best way is to not to say "Are you a furry" Because If they know what a furry is and hate em' then you wont want to live. i've told a few of my friends and notice its unlikley and very hard to find people that like furries just by asking. so just wait untill they come to you. and if you also want to know how to explain to you perents you a furry well, heres a tip. Dont tell them  ​


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 31, 2011)

A bit off topic, but there is also a secret word to let others know if you are an idiot.

Say "Necro" to them.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 31, 2011)

Do not post in threads which have been inactive for a month or longer, it's called a Necro and it's against the rules.

Closed.


----------

